# Why did all my locust die?



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

I just bought a load of locust in bulk presuming i'd be able to keep them alive for a week but apparently not 

They were large (stage before adult) and i was keeping them in those clear tubs you get from the petshop, about 12 per tub, with ventilation holes in the side and a large vent in the lid, a piece of egg carton, a chunk of washed fresh greens in each, all stored in a dark cupboard at room temp.

I've kept all my locust like this and no probs...

After about a day they seemed sluggish and started to die off. One i put into my beardie viv in the evening and in the morning it was dead and black, just over-night. 

I'd lost about 30% of them after two days and decided i didn't want to feed the rest to my reps as they seemed ill.

Was there something i did wrong? They aren't cheap and i don't understand what happened... any ideas?


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Mabey just a bad batch if you have had success befor.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I get my locust in bulk, 100 at time, I have not had this problem.
I leave them in the tub they arrive in and just put a piece of cucumber in for water. They last the fortnight until I get my next delivery no problem.
I put them on top of one of the vivs so they aren't at room temp as they gain a bit of heat form the viv.
I was led to believe that locust need to be kept quite warm????
I only get mediums though so I don't know if that would make a difference.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Also once adult, they dont live long.


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

Ok thanks, maybe i'll keep them in the packaging in future... They weren't adult ones, the largest were several mm off some adults i've seen. Its just strange and an expensive loss 

I read they like it warm but i thought it was mainly for breeding purposes that they needed it, the cupboard certainly isn't cooler than room temp, there is a heat mat in on a lower shelf for my waxworm and mealworm breeding projects.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

i keep mine in a large faunarium with an egg box,calcium,bran and greens.i keep them in the reptile shed or in my bedroom next to the vivs only get the odd few dying.
if you clean them out and give them fresh veg daily they seem to last longer.


----------



## pokerplayer (Jul 22, 2007)

probally a bad batch. i keep mine on top of my fishtanks to keep them warm in the day. and feed lots of veg, and grass. egg box to climb over. if u did all that, nothing u could do.they were going to die anyway.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

they tend to die when you feed them to something!


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

another thing it could be is that locusts need to be able to hang upside down to shed properly, if they cant shed they die.. just a thought but when i used to try and keep them for any length of time to grow them on i used to put a stick in with them so they could hang upside down off it.. 
Owen


----------



## Asian_Water_Dragon (Apr 11, 2007)

I've had that before, and they were the massive ones. brought about 15 of em and i lost about 5 by the next day. 

Mad.

Whats the best thing to feed locust, like said i use cucumber alot with mine, any other good things???


----------



## Light (May 30, 2007)

Use either spring greens or savoy cabbage with mine. If I have neither I get the dark green leavess out of a mixed salad bag and use them


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions 

I have had it said to me before in petshops after complaining that some tubs of bugs have 50%+ dead that the weather can effect them... is that true? 

It shouldn't have effected them in the cupboard but maybe in the post on the way here...


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

LouiseK said:


> I just bought a load of locust in bulk presuming i'd be able to keep them alive for a week but apparently not
> 
> They were large (stage before adult) and i was keeping them in those clear tubs you get from the petshop, about 12 per tub, with ventilation holes in the side and a large vent in the lid, a piece of egg carton, a chunk of washed fresh greens in each, all stored in a dark cupboard at room temp.
> 
> ...





Asian_Water_Dragon said:


> I've had that before, and they were the massive ones. brought about 15 of em and i lost about 5 by the next day.
> 
> Mad.
> 
> Whats the best thing to feed locust, like said i use cucumber alot with mine, any other good things???


 
Just would like ot add.. that they need something to eat other than veg to live..like crushed up wheatabix.. or bran etc.. thats thier food.. the lettuce etc is for moisture.. more than actual food to keep them going.

also yes they need a bit more space than the cricket tubs to do well.

and yes, room temp is about the min they can be to stay alive for any period with upper 80's being best for them i think.

If they were alive when you got them its unlikely the post is what done it.


----------



## pokerplayer (Jul 22, 2007)

i feed my locusts on grass, veg and soem fruits. the flooring of the container has bran on it as a substrate. they dont seem to eat much of that.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

DeanThorpe said:


> Just would like ot add.. that they need something to eat other than veg to live..like crushed up wheatabix.. or bran etc.. thats thier food.. the lettuce etc is for moisture.. more than actual food to keep them going.
> 
> also yes they need a bit more space than the cricket tubs to do well.
> 
> ...


ahhh so you know about locusts too.....gooodie goodie


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

You have to watch the humidity as well, they really like it as bone dry as possible and hot. I feed ours on grass cuttings they seem to prefer these over anything else and they thrive really well on it. The added bonus is that any excess dries out quickly too removing any problems with mouldy food.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

never ever thought about grass cuttings.sounds like a plan to try thanks fixx :no1:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Cricket pots with blotted paper in the bottom, moisten it, sprinkle grass seed over it, put the lid on, keep it moist and in a few weeks you'll have a fresh supply of tubbed grass for your locusts. :no1: I only use grass cutting as I am the head gardener for three holiday parks round here so I have easy access to lots of fresh grass cuttings. I also 'ignore' all the wild rocket that grows around one site, another has several patches of dandelions that are 'cropped' in rotation...but I digress.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

*bájese de mi que jode atrás por favor*



weeminx said:


> i keep mine in a large faunarium with an egg box,calcium,bran and greens.i keep them in the reptile shed or in my bedroom next to the vivs only get the odd few dying.
> if you clean them out and give them fresh veg daily they seem to last longer.





weeminx said:


> ahhh so you know about locusts too.....gooodie goodie


yes... it helps to know a bit about what your doing as clearly you do too based on what your feeding your locusts..solid bran for food.. greens [im guessing spring greens] for moisture and added nutrients they have.


----------

